# Strange Fish Behaviour



## Backer (Sep 18, 2010)

My angel fish (only one of the two of them) had been swimming very strangely all day today. I'm not sure why? I will post a link to a youtube video instead of me explaining it here.

The only thing out of the ordinary I have done with the tank is I did a water change today, which is about half the time I usually wait till I change the water (1 week). I did this because I recently added some new driftwood (which I soaked for 3 days), but it was releasing tannins and my water was brownish, so I changed it.

I feed a mix of frozen food (brine shrimp and blood worms) and dry.

It is planted fertilized with liquid stuff once a week. Occasionally run a C02 diffuser when I charge it. (not now)

GH:180 (hard as always)
KH:120
pH:6.8-7.0 ish
no nitrites or nitrates
temp: 29C or 82F

Link is: 








Thanks for any and all help/advice,


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

It is acting like swim bladder problems.... is it still doing it today?? I know NOTHING about angels so just giving my opinion... something to go look up. good luck. Beautiful angels.


----------

